# Où sont les posts ?



## mokuchley (24 Novembre 2013)

sur mon ordi, je vois 4 posts dans linux, ou sont tous les autres ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h55 ----------

pardon 6 posts !!!!


----------



## pascalformac (24 Novembre 2013)

faudra songer à aller chez l'opticien ( changer de lunettes)

regarder la page de la section
et* options d'affichage* sous la liste


----------



## mokuchley (24 Novembre 2013)

merci, en faite le compte était bloqué a 1mois

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h51 ----------

ne me parler pas d'opticien, je vais devoir y aller....j'attends d'etre miro, je hais les lunettes


----------



## pascalformac (24 Novembre 2013)

mokuchley a dit:


> ...j'attends d'etre miro


ca c'est de l'attitude super geek

( miro existe déjà ,excellent logiciel,  gere très bien les podcasts par exemple, et quelques versions sont pour linux)


----------



## bompi (25 Novembre 2013)

Par ailleurs, il est sûr que ce forum n'est pas très actif.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2013)

J'ai loupé le train de l'Open Source ... 
Est-ce grave docteur ?


----------



## bompi (25 Novembre 2013)

Non. Mais en fait l'Open Source est un peu partout. Et notamment dans Mac OS X (dont on peut télécharger le système UNIX (Darwin)).


----------



## pascalformac (25 Novembre 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> J'ai loupé le train de l'Open Source ...
> Est-ce grave docteur ?



tu l'utilises souvent sans le savoir
( remarque de bompi)

l'open source a des atouts et des inconvénients
(c'est laaargement detaillé dans des blogs et sites)

et ce n'est pas  par hasard ou pure philanthropie désinteressée que des grands groupes suivent ca de près ou sponsorisent


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2013)

pascalformac a dit:


> et ce n'est pas  par hasard ou pure philanthropie désinteressée que des grands groupes suivent ca de près ou sponsorisent



Ma petite fille ayant dû s'y frotter lors de sa formation, c'est durant ce laps de temps que j'ai pu, enfin disons le, voulu m'y mettre avec les logiciels du monde libre, histoire de mieux pouvoir la soutenir. Depuis que je suis repassé au Mac pour mes besoins privés, j'ai progressivement abandonné les logiciels Libres. 

Chez nous certains services cantonaux, communaux utilisent ces logiciels. Utiliser ne veut pas forcément dire comment savoir y apporter des modifications, suggérer des améliorations, d'autant plus en ce qui me concerne, je ne suis pas issu du monde informatique.


----------



## pascalformac (25 Novembre 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Chez nous certains services cantonaux, communaux utilisent ces logiciels..


et parfois aussi plus haut dans l'organigramme

 ce n'est pas qu'à cause du prix ( souvent gratuit) 
mais parfois une décision stratégique ( voire affaire de défense nationale)
 pour ne pas dépendre d'outils commerciaux ou  d'outils à codages ou formats propriétaires , ou encore de facto très liés à un pays
(_lé zétatszoonis de l'amerikka_ )
Ainsi de par le monde des administrations entieres passent par l'open source
( administrations ,ministères,armées,polices etc)

c'est très logique


----------



## ergu (25 Novembre 2013)

mokuchley a dit:


> j'attends d'etre miro



Alors tu n'as pas le bon avatar - il faut que tu t'en rodes un autre.


----------



## mokuchley (27 Novembre 2013)

tant que je ne suis pas aveuglé par les mensonges , supercheries du monde moderne, sa devrait aller

revenant sur l'open source, aprés maintes reflexion; j'attends l'argent (un comble pour de l'open ) un petit mac mini, entièrement configuré pour fonctionner sous " la source non proprétaire" d'Apple et windows, ceci, prenant les même direction , en certain point ( mise a jour d'un an, OS finalisé en trois)

Dommage que ce domaine de Macgé ne voit aucun intérét auprés des usagers, ne serais ce que pour s'informer qu'il existe non pas 2 méchant loup mais 3 gazelle


----------



## bompi (27 Novembre 2013)

Réellement, ton post n'est pas clair.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2013)

Niveau clarté 







Par ici la sortie ==>:love:


----------



## mokuchley (28 Novembre 2013)

je vais éclaircir le fond de ma pensée; je dit ;

- j'ai la volonté de passer dans le monde GNU, au final, je préfère pas mélanger les OS sur mon ordinateur principal, et donc, j' acheterai un macmini desservit pour GNU

- je trouve pitoyable ce "fascisme " cette prison qu'impose Apple et Windows : la pire étant la retrocompatibilité interdite.... 

si j'avais disons 10 000 euros investit en logiciels tiers, etant sous snow leopard, mon ordinateur mourra un jour et sur le prochain achat Apple et Windows m'interdisent d'installer un ancien OS

donc mon investissement logiciel, na pas faiblit, il s'est arréter net, a cause de ce principe

vous rétorquerez que linux fonctionne aussi en mise a jour, oui, en faite, le monde informatique , que je perçois, est juste une bien belle prison dorée, pour ceux qui, comme moi, ne peuve, investir et rentabiliser leur achat

  alors que le grand public est quitté le bateau n'a rien de surprenant...............il y a même des fois, ou je me demande , sincerement si Apple ne se met pas une balle dans les pieds, pour laisser tomber le Mac....cela ne lui rapporte plus rien dans son budget totale, si les macs disparaissaient demain, le conptable ne s'en rendrez pas compte


deuxieme point, c'est les mises a jour sur un an , Apple nomme cela des nouveaux OS, si ça lui chante....mais elle ne fait que dicté les createurs de logiciel tiers, et cela aussi, est une prison

car les développeurs doivent sans cesse prendre le pas, au détriment de leur ancienne versions, qu'elles laisse tombé

en cela , rien de nouveau, tout s'accelère mais a quel prix pour l'usager, l'industrie, les poubelles du monde

peut etre je vois l'informatique me filait sous les doights et comme j'aime bien, ça a le don de m'enerver, car je ne peux pas suivre , finançièrement parlant, tout simplement


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2013)

Pas forcément, certains de mes ex collègues ont encore des machines qui fonctionnent sous Windows XP, Windows 2000, avec la suite Office Pro 97 qui continue de fonctionner, les plus chanceux ont la Suite Office Pro 2003 avec Windows XP sp3 ...

Certains d'entres eux ont des Mac, avec Léopard et Office 2004, ils en sont enchanté.
Tant que leurs machines seront d'attaque, pourquoi évoluer vers des machines qui ne supporteront plus leur logiciel favori. Il en va de même pour des gens avec des besoins plus pointus, c'est à cause de cela que certaines entreprises font des sauts de puce, alors que les particuliers font des sauts de kangourou.


----------



## mokuchley (28 Novembre 2013)

tant que la machine fonctionne, je suis, entièrement d'accord, et c'est ce que je fais

mais si on a investit dans logiciels qui vale entre 500 et 2000 euros, c'est là ou le bas blesse

reste de racheter en occasion

et pour revenir au domaine GNU peut etre, peut on rester sur un type XP durant 10 ans et aprés on rachete tous aprés

l'investissement d'un particulier est un investissement a perte, malheureusement

pour ma part , je vois le remplacement de mon IMAC par un Macpro 2010-2012, qui, est fait pour durer, normalement !!! 

donc, la question, vis a vis des OS, si Apple et Windows ferme la porte chaque année, il ne reste plus que GNU


----------



## bompi (29 Novembre 2013)

Tu nous raconteras ton expérience de Linux sur MacPro, alors.


----------



## mokuchley (30 Novembre 2013)

que DIEU vous ecoute ......


----------



## bompi (30 Novembre 2013)

Je ne crois pas que cela L'intéresse beaucoup ; Il a tellement de choses plus importantes à superviser (sans grand succès, semble-t-il...)


----------



## mokuchley (1 Décembre 2013)

si vous saviez....mais etant sur un domaine laïque , je doit me taire

en tout cas , je prefere le prier pour que mon Imac dure le plus longtemps posible ; que de touché du bois


----------



## bompi (1 Décembre 2013)

[mode provocation]Bah ! Une superstition pour une autre...[/mode provocation]
Dans tous les cas, ce n'est pas ça qui va aider un ordinateur, bête machine soumise aux lois générales de la physique.

Pour le rayon Religions, voir plutôt le Bar du forum.


----------



## mokuchley (1 Décembre 2013)




----------

